# Growing so fast...



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

My white silkie is growing way faster than I remember my Pheobie growing. (S)he will be 3 weeks in 2 days. Look...

The feathers on feet are sooo cute. Pheobie didn't have that much.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So stinking cute


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh geez, he is so cute! I miss having silkies now!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Feathers on feet, kinda freak me out. Not sure why... The black copper Marans may have some or a lot of feathers on the feet, it was hard for me to accept, but I think when I get those chocolate eggs, I will learn to deal with a little "hair on the legs".


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Jim said:


> Feathers on feet, kinda freak me out. Not sure why... The black copper Marans may have some or a lot of feathers on the feet, it was hard for me to accept, but I think when I get those chocolate eggs, I will learn to deal with a little "hair on the legs".


You are too funny! lol

That is one super cute chick robopetz! Just adorable!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Jim said:


> Feathers on feet, kinda freak me out. Not sure why... The black copper Marans may have some or a lot of feathers on the feet, it was hard for me to accept, but I think when I get those chocolate eggs, I will learn to deal with a little "hair on the legs".


Thanks all! Jim you are too funny! People have told me they look like they're wearing boots or pajamas lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Thanks all! Jim you are too funny! People have told me they look like they're wearing boots or pajamas lol


Ok, I will think boots and maybe that will be easier.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Jim said:


> Ok, I will think boots and maybe that will be easier.


Lol yes! They gotta keep their feet warm too.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Robo, what have you thought of for names? I love the baby!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yes, I have named this one Pip. So I have Pheobie and Pip. Lol

I swear, every morning I go to look at Pip I can see him getting bigger. Lol


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooooooooh pip is too cute! It's so amazing how fast they grow! My little ones are going on six weeks! Can't believe it. Here is a pic of one


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cute! They are growing in the crown. I call it the top poof. Lol and the tail poof I call it the poof poof. They are so cute. This is Pheobie with her poof poof when she was young.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Sooooo adorable!! I just want to give her a kiss! What a precious precious little one she was! Mine are going through a little stage right now. Just getting some type of poof! I swear one looks like a little roo! They are so funny at this stage. I'll bet in a couple more weeks they will really be changing fast!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, just today Pip's tail is already bigger than yesterday.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow is pip growing that fast! Pictures please! My girls are getting taller and they have pin feathers! Oohs it's so funny that stage they go through! I've never seen my girls look so pitiful! They are starting to challenge the bigger chickens! It's so funny to watch! My Milly puts up with there pranks! She's a sweet soul. But sometimes Buffy will peck them if they get too out of hand. I can't wait to see what my girls will look like! Please post more pics of pip


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

6 weeks old today and what a difference!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Like 3 times bigger! Amazing how anything can grow that fast. Building bones and muscle and feathers. Just miraculous.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, so precious gosh darned cute!!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, Pip got tall! How about a pic of Pheobie and Pip together? Do they get along? Are they in the same cage?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all! Yes they are housed together now. Pheobie doesn't seen to care much but I know age likes him cause she allows him to eat right in front of her and sleep right next to her and all and she doesn't mind a bit. Pip just loves Pheobie. Pip even plays and sleeps with the button quails. At bed time he always sleeps with Pheobie though. This is the only pic I could get if them so far lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This is my Edith. She is inside sharing some noodles for dinner. She has her own basket when she comes in. Sometimes I just feel like she needs to come in and get some ME time!









She needs a hair trim too!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is just adorable! I want to pick her up and cuddle her lol. It looks just like cat fur. Like one of those Persian cats. How old is she?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have 4 Silkies. 2 boys and 2 girls . This girl is smaller and chubbier then the others. She is about a year now. Has only laid 2 eggs. She has been my house chicken! I put her with the other Silkies in their own coop for about a month now. She was doing good but know she won't come out of the coop for anything. So she is back inside with me! I think I spoiled her! I don't mind her in the house!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's so cool! House chickens are awesome, soecially silkies lol. I was wondering that being mines are full time house chickens, will it affect the egg laying? Hmmm....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Shouldn't. Well the light will keep them laying all year likely.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Shouldn't. Well the light will keep them laying all year likely.


Right. I forgot about that. It's funny though, I try to leave the light in so they can see when it dark. But if someone turns it off then I walk in the room and turn the light on, boom! As soon as the lights are on they come running out of their houses, as if the sun came out. They do it all the time it's too funny! When I go to bed the lights go off though. So yes your right, they get more light being indoors than out.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I have 4 Silkies. 2 boys and 2 girls . This girl is smaller and chubbier then the others. She is about a year now. Has only laid 2 eggs. She has been my house chicken! I put her with the other Silkies in their own coop for about a month now. She was doing good but know she won't come out of the coop for anything. So she is back inside with me! I think I spoiled her! I don't mind her in the house!


I did that with my australorp Lilah. She was a year younger than the others so blending her in was a long work in progress. I got so used to her coming inside with me that she had her own dish by the dog dish and a rag run on the back of the couch that was her place she loved to be. Sometimes Izzabelle and her would swap dishes - chicken chow? Really Izzabelle (dog)? Occasionally while working on homework, I'd end up with this foot on my head ... and Lilah sound asleep on her rug with a leg stuck out. When she was finally ready to be with the big girls, I was so sad. Happy for her. Sad for me. Missed that little doll screaming at me in the evenings that it was time for us to go inside for the night.

kaufranc - Your Edith is a beauty!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Right. I forgot about that. It's funny though, I try to leave the light in so they can see when it dark. But if someone turns it off then I walk in the room and turn the light on, boom! As soon as the lights are on they come running out of their houses, as if the sun came out. They do it all the time it's too funny! When I go to bed the lights go off though. So yes your right, they get more light being indoors than out.


Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I keep an nightlight on in their coop.


----------

